
Launch HN: RoundOf – bannerfree Doodle like webapp with Stripe integration - drmauij
https://www.roundof.app/new
======
drmauij
RoundOf ([https://www.roundof.app](https://www.roundof.app)) is a very simple
banner-free Doodle-like webapp which integrates with Stripe to collect the
participation fees from participants.

No signup/credit card is required to try it out!

After giving the event title and participation fee (plus a bounce of other
options), you can select (from a week or a month calendar) a range of possible
dates and share the generated event link online.

People interested in participating can reserve their spot by selecting their
favorite dates among the available ones. If a participation fee is required
they will be asked for credit card data through Stripe. No participation fee
will charged until the minimum number of participants is reached and the event
is confirmed

Once all the spots are filled for a certain date you will be notified and can
confirm the event, thus collecting the participation fees, which will be
directly transferred to your Stripe account.

The app will charge a fee of 0.5%+50 cents (and Stripe fees) for every paying
participant.

I developed the current MVP in less than 10 days using Bootstrap and Django on
Pythonanywhere.

I really have no idea, especially in this very covid-19 times, if anyone will
find it ever useful. Still I liked the idea, found nothing like it online and
thought to give it a try with a simple MVP to see what happen.

Thank you in advance for any comment/feedback/suggestion, especially regarding
possibile holes/security issues which I could overseen.

~~~
rbroma
Love it. Can't wait to check it out.

